# Wanted - Samco keyring



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi peeps

Anyone know where I can purchase one of these samco hose key rings?

I can't find them anywhere to buy on the interwebs.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have got some blue Silicone pipe in the garage, I will cut you a inch off and all you have to do is put a hole in the end for your key chain. Its free


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> I have got some blue Silicone pipe in the garage, I will cut you a inch off and all you have to do is put a hole in the end for your key chain. Its free


What a star Shinyvec, can you cut it like the piccy above?

Please allow me to pay for postage etc, it's the least I can offer, top man :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I will cut you some off and you can trim to what you want. PM me your address details and I will post tomorrow for you


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Does the hose come with the writing as shown below?

If so, can you cut enough length to show the samco sport.com logo please?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Christ man it's free, just take what you're being given and do the work yourself. :lol:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

No Samco name sorry but I have cut you about 3 inches of 2 different sizes so you can play with it


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> I will cut you some off and you can trim to what you want. PM me your address details and I will post tomorrow for you


PM sent - thanks again.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Christ man it's free, just take what you're being given and do the work yourself. :lol:


Ha, ha - point taken :thumb:


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

You get them free at any car show normally aswell.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

M44T said:


> You get them free at any car show normally aswell.


Interesting observation M44T - any idea how you can purchase them? or what car show to attend?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Max Power would be one


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Just out of curiosity - what are these hoses used for? and where do you stick 'em - no rude answers please


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

autosport is a good one, they have a huge bowl of them on the samco hoses counter for you to dip into and take a few. companies like adrian flux etc sometimes put them in there goody bags they hand out.


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

Infact i probably have a few at home. ill look when i get home as im currently sat at my office desk :-|


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

In the engine bay mate for water, air, boost not sure about oil


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Max Power would be one


I'll book onto the next Max Power show - not really my demographic, but needs must


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> In the engine bay mate for water, air, boost not sure about oil


Hmmm - might install some colour co-ordinated hoses in the engine bay for the lolz - is is easy to do?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

M44T said:


> Infact i probably have a few at home. ill look when i get home as im currently sat at my office desk :-|


Nice one M44T - much appreciated.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

M44T said:


> autosport is a good one, they have a huge bowl of them on the samco hoses counter for you to dip into and take a few. companies like adrian flux etc sometimes put them in there goody bags they hand out.


Groan - the next autosport show is in Jan 2013

Ooh, lots of nice show girls on display at the show


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes they had them at Autosport and other 'big' events where Samco would attend. They used to be free but the last time they were taking £1 for each to go into a charity box


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adlem said:


> Yes they had them at Autosport and other 'big' events where Samco would attend. They used to be free but the last time they were taking £1 for each to go into a charity box


I'd buy that for a dollar!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

EvilBay don't sell these keyrings, and they have all kinds of crapolla on sale there!


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

I cant find any. Ultimate dubs is on this weekend. Could be someone onehere going to that.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

M44T said:


> I cant find any. Ultimate dubs is on this weekend. Could be someone onehere going to that.


Thanks for looking M44T much appreciated.

Keep yours eyes peeled and pick up a blue keyring or two if you can, I will sort you out with a donation :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

M44T said:


> I cant find any. *Ultimate dubs* is on this weekend. Could be someone onehere going to that.


What is Ultimate dubs?

Some kind of yout' music festival?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks like you could get them from Ebay

Item no:270925967480. Buy 10 Autoglym silicone hose wipes and get a free samco sport keyring.

I would ask for a pic of the keyring first though to make sure its the correct one.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Franzpan said:


> Looks like you could get them from Ebay
> 
> Item no:270925967480. Buy 10 Autoglym silicone hose wipes and get a free samco sport keyring.
> 
> I would ask for a pic of the keyring first though to make sure its the correct one.


Well spotted Franzpan, Brilliant detective work there. :thumb:

I've fired a question to the seller - I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with 10 Autoglym silicone hose wipes though


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

You can get them, they sometimes come up on forums for around £3 each.

Sad I know, but i've got all the colours (bar blue)


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

Ultimate dubs as in 'veedub' as in volkswagen. some big vw carshow this weekend


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

M44T said:


> Ultimate dubs as in 'veedub' as in volkswagen. some big vw carshow this weekend


WAT?

I'm a VAG owner, it sounds awesome, any VAG girls on display?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adlem said:


> You can get them, they sometimes come up on forums for around £3 each.
> 
> Sad I know, but i've got all the colours (bar blue)


I saw them for sale on a Kawasaki / Civic forum, but it's gonna look suspicious








me joining forums today asking to buy a keyring

Can you get hold of any for moi?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

M44T said:


> Ultimate dubs as in 'veedub' as in volkswagen. some big vw carshow this weekend


M44T - your mission should you decide to accept, is to get hold of a couple of blue Samco keyrings :thumb:

Report back of your findings here.

This message will self destruct in 5....4....3...


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Tips said:


> I saw them for sale on a Kawasaki / Civic forum, but it's gonna look suspicious me joining these forums today asking to buy a keyring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I come across anything I'll drop you a PM :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adlem said:


> If I come across anything I'll drop you a PM :thumb:


Brilliant stuff adlem - I'm on a mission to get hold of one of these 'rare as rocking horse $hit' keyrings.

Keep your eyes peeled


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Look what I have found, read it properly
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAMCO-SPO...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3f14723078


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

M44T said:


> You get them free at any car show normally aswell.


I got one from USC last year


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Look what I have found, read it properly
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAMCO-SPO...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3f14723078


Ha, ha eagle eyes there buddy









I've fired off a question to the seller about the keyring - if successful, I'll send you some autoglym wipes


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Mr.Ry said:


> I got one from USC last year


They are all coming out of the woodwork now, what colour buddy?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

If only there was one samco keyring confirmed as available on eBay.

I would have bought it using tonight's £5 freebie offer from Paypal.

Ho hum.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a few, will look at what I have, PM me (black & Blue i Think)


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

F1 CJE UK said:


> I have a few, will look at what I have, PM me (black & Blue i Think)


PM sent - cheers my man :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyone own one of these samco keyrings in the flesh?

What is the best colour options?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

The Silicone pipes are on there way to you mate


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have 2 blue ones here, if you want them PM you address mate, free:thumb:


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

This is what you can do with the Samco hoses 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=254090


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Haha that's actually my key ring.

I actually bought it at a big car meet where they were selling them for charity. No idea where they got them from initially as they had a massive pile of different colours.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG - that engine bay is stunning









Amazing what silicon can do these days, great colour choice.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> Haha that's actually my key ring.
> 
> I actually bought it at a big car meet where they were selling them for charity. No idea where they got them from initially as they had a massive pile of different colours.


I was waiting for the owner to say 'hey that's my key ring'

I yoinked the picture from the 'show me your keyring thread' as I was getting fed up of not finding one.

Thanks for the inspiration :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> The Silicone pipes are on there way to you mate


The forum that keeps on giving :thumb:

The best place on the interwebs


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Tips said:


> They are all coming out of the woodwork now, what colour buddy?


Blue Well i actually got 4 but i gave them to my mates..


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Mr.Ry said:


> Blue Well i actually got 4 but i gave them to my mates..


Great stuff, kind gesture :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adlem said:


> You can get them, they sometimes come up on forums for around £3 each.
> 
> Sad I know, but i've got all the colours (bar blue)


If I get a hold of an extra blue keyring, I'll pass it on to you so you can complete your collection :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Tips said:


> If I get a hold of an extra blue keyring, I'll pass it on to you so you can complete your collection :thumb:


Thanks Tips, much appreciated! :thumb:

I've got a contact looking into it, he can get Red ones but they're nearly £10 delivered each due to demand  I'll be in touch if I hear any more on other colours


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

DD1 said:


> I have 2 blue ones here, if you want them PM you address mate, free:thumb:


Do you still have these? If Tips has been sorted would I be able to have one please? :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Tips said:


> Anyone own one of these samco keyrings in the flesh?
> 
> What is the best colour options?


I'll get a pic up soon of all the colours I've got :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adlem said:


> I'll get a pic up soon of all the colours I've got :thumb:


Nice one adlem, I would love to see the colour options.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adlem said:


> Do you still have these? If Tips has been sorted would I be able to have one please? :thumb:


Don't worry adlem, I won't rest until we've both got a blue keyring


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Here you go:










White Yellow
Silver Orange
Gunmetal Grey Pink
Black Red
British Racing Green Purple
Lime Green

Obviously missing blue, not the best pic but hope it helps


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

If anyone's for sortin me one of these at a non ridiculous price I would not be averse to this.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adlem said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - thank you for your post, your efforts are much appreciated.









There's so many nice colours, I only wanted a blue one, now I can see the appeal in collecting the other options (groan).


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Spoony said:


> If anyone's for sortin me one of these at a non ridiculous price I would not be averse to this.


Ha, ha - join an orderly queue.

If I get any spare keyrings after *hammering* this appeal out, I'll pass one on to you, buddy :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

:lol: No problem on the picture! It is a hard choice to make, I started off with a couple to decide on colour for my engine bay, then the siblings wanted one.... and i wanted the other colours.... and then :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adlem said:


> :lol: No problem on the picture! It is a hard choice to make, I started off with a couple to decide on colour for my engine bay, then the siblings wanted one.... and i wanted the other colours.... and then :lol:


Brilliant - I can see myself heading down the exact same road as yourself


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

ooh - another piccy of various coloured keyrings.

Me, me, me, want, want, want, happy, happy, joy, joy.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Shame it's missing grey and red


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha, ha - just noticed that.

It just goes to show that your collection is frikkin' awesome


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

:lol: Not quite! Can't believe I haven't got the most common/standard Samco blue - oops!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adlem said:


> :lol: Not quite! Can't believe I haven't got the most common/standard Samco blue - oops!


No worries, I'm on a mission to complete your collection, and start mine :thumb:


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Can I just say a massive thanks to DD1 who has sent one out to me  Thank you mate.


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tips, your blue one was posted 1st class at 3.30pm today


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DD1 said:


> Tips, your blue one was posted 1st class at 3.30pm today


Woop, woop - the collection starts here folks.

Cheers DD1 - you da man!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DD1 said:


> Tips, your blue one was posted 1st class at 3.30pm today


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

So who's got one for me lol


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Spoony said:


> So who's got one for me lol


I'll have one for you soon, I'm in hard $ negotiations for a couple of them.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I haven't heard anything back from my contact yet, sorry


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adlem said:


> I haven't heard anything back from my contact yet, sorry


No worries - keep trying, buddy.

I should be able to get you a blue one as promised - I'm in hard negotiations with a fellow member to purchase his keyring. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Any peeps going to the ultimate dubs show this weekend?

Samco sports will have an exhibition stand there with all their wares on display, I'm thinking Samco keyrings R Us.

If you can, pick up a few keyrings for me, and I'll sort you out with $ for your troubles.

Any colour will do, the brighter, the better, I'll even accept pink (gulp).

Much obliged


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Tips said:


> Any peeps going to the ultimate dubs show this weekend?
> 
> Samco sports will have an exhibition stand there with all their wares on display, I'm thinking Samco keyrings R Us.
> 
> ...


+1 on this for me. I'll send you down a roll and crunchy too if you get me a selection


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Do you want me to send you some blue Silicone pipe aswell so you can make your own, I dont mind as I have a few metres of each size


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Spoony said:


> +1 on this for me. I'll send you down a roll and crunchy too if you get me a selection


He, he - I'll pass on any spares to ya (assuming I get any this weekend) :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> Do you want me to send you some blue Silicone pipe aswell so you can make your own, I dont mind as I have a few metres of each size


Might do, quite fancy something unobtrusive and car related for a keyring.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

C'mon peeps send me a selection of keyrings & put me and this thread out of it's misery


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'll send you some irn bru...?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Just a reminder for any members going to the ultimate dubs show tomorrow to kindly pick up a selection of samco hose keyrings for me.

I'll be happy to pay for them.

Cheers

Tips


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

* Bump for ultimate dubs today *


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Nearly 3 pages on a keyring. wow


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

"Unbelievable Jeff!"

9 pages and counting ... :driver:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adlem said:


> :lol: Not quite! Can't believe I haven't got the most common/standard Samco blue - oops!


PM me.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Tips said:


> PM me.


Thank you very very much! Extremely kind of you 

I'll repay in keyrings when I find 'em! :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

That's my kind of payment!

Thanks adlem :thumb:

I started this thread wanting a blue keyring, now I'm giving it away


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Well keep it then and we'll find another


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...&_nkw=samco+keyring&_sacat=See-All-Categories

:buffer:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

This blue one I have now is yours mate.

I'm trying to keep this thread alive in the hope of receiving some more keyrings in the future


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Tips said:


> This blue one I have now is yours mate.
> 
> I'm trying to keep this thread alive in the hope of receiving some more keyrings in the future


Thanks mate! Have you placed a bid on those two linked above? Before I bid against you to win them to pay you back! :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adlem said:


> Thanks mate! Have you placed a bid on those two linked above? Before I bid against you to win them to pay you back! :lol:


Now there's a man with a master plan.

I was gonna snipe them both in the last dying seconds of the auction


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Tips said:


> Now there's a man with a master plan.
> 
> I was gonna snipe them both in the last dying seconds of the auction


Shall I leave you to it then and I'll see what else I can find out and about?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Argggh - someone has already bid on both of them.









I'm crap on eBay, I'm always losing auctions.

If you can win these two keyrings for me adlem I'll call it quits.

Your blue one is in the post on monday!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Tips said:


> Argggh - someone has already bid on both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got them on the watchlist, I'll see what I can do :thumb:

Should be able to pick some up through the course of the summer if not, either way you'll get some


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Cheers bud

Your a star









Hopefully, we can finish your collection - then start mine!


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

im after a yellow one...if anyone fancies swapping for a blue or white one


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Mono749 said:


> im after a yellow one...if anyone fancies swapping for a blue or white one


Wanna sell your white one?


----------



## Gingerbug224 (Dec 18, 2011)

Wanna sell the blue one??


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I wasn't able to get on ebay today whilst at work so missed those keyrings Tips, sorry!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adlem said:


> I wasn't able to get on ebay today whilst at work so missed those keyrings Tips, sorry!


No worries buddy, thanks for trying, keep your eyes peeled









I've sent your keyring, via the first class post this morning.

Let me know if you receive it in good health :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Tips said:


> No worries buddy, thanks for trying, keep your eyes peeled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, much appreciated!

I'll try and pick some up during the course of the summer for you. With my work I've only got the mobile which makes ebay a bit of a pita


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Tips said:


> I was waiting for the owner to say 'hey that's my key ring'
> 
> I yoinked the picture from the 'show me your keyring thread' as I was getting fed up of not finding one.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration :thumb:


Haha no worries mate, the way I got hold of one was pretty random in the first place.:lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Great picture Alex_225

It's the source of all my misery!


----------



## Kev_Turner (Jan 11, 2012)

i want one of these keyrings now  haha


----------



## greasehog (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol... i got one of those keyrings at PVS back in 07


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Kev_Turner said:


> i want one of these keyrings now  haha


Join an orderly queue


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Mate at work had a blue one which he showed me a while back, asked where he got it from, said he bought it online for a fiver, didn't know they did other colors

mmmm, may start a collection myself after seeing this thread.

Some here if your a fiesta owner.

http://www.ukfiestanetwork.com/index.php?/topic/177544-samco-keyrings-offers/page__st__60


----------



## Kev_Turner (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.jdmstyle-usa.com/

found some but there $10


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Groan - another unobtainable source for keyrings.

My modus operandi - inspire other members to start a collection for themselves, then I might be able to get hold of some for myself. 

12 pages later ......


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Any juices flowing yet?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Do you want MOAR!


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry to revive the thread but samco are giving a bag of 100 away on facebook lol

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...04879158.28580.130986030257589&type=1&theater


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

M44T said:


> Sorry to revive the thread but samco are giving a bag of 100 away on facebook lol
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...04879158.28580.130986030257589&type=1&theater


Arggh - it's competitions like this, that make me want to pull the trigger and join facebook - must resist harder!

Thanks for the facebook link M44T and remembering this ol' thread of mine, I'm still searching for those elusive keyrings







- ho hum!


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol i'll enter then. If i win ill post the bag of 100 out to you lol


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

*M44T for the win!*


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

LOL you edited it and made it bigger!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

M44T said:


> LOL you edited it and made it bigger!


Ha, ha - that's what she said


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i want a green one  :lol:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

If someone wants to sell a black one im in


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

http://www.warwickshiremodified.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=8924

quick google threw up this literally first page man ! get googling.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Been there - long gone, but 10/10 for effort :thumb:

The search continues ....


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I might be onto something, bear with


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I want a pink one haha


----------



## zedf (Oct 1, 2010)

There is one for sale on ebay item number 170829004273


----------

